# vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger



## vwsleeper447 (Sep 13, 2004)

i was wondering if i could place a g60 supercharger on a vr6? i can make all of the necessary parts to hold it but am wondering if that will even work. i dont want to over boost my engine.
i would be mounting it where my a.c is at.
will that work?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (vwsleeper447)*

not worth the effort the g60 wont beable to flow what a vr6 would need for boost


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_not worth the effort the g60 wont beable to flow what a vr6 would need for boost 

Don't forget that the G-ladder is a POS.


----------



## vwsleeper447 (Sep 13, 2004)

ok, thanks a lot guys


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
Don't forget that the G-ladder is a POS. 

they are a good charger as long as they are taken care of


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (spooln6)*

One word, Lysholm!!! 22psi


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

The VR6 would need a blower that provides boost downlow and indeed a Lysholm would be pretty good.
The G-lader would indeed be to 'small' as it was meant to fill 1.8L engines and not engines that are nearly 3L.
I'd personally ditch that Vr6 and switch to a 1.8T engine since that VR6 is very heavy compared and any blower setup (brackets, IC, piping, etc) weighs a ton and most of it is in front of the front axle which translates in poor handling.
The VR6 in a dissapointmen on all fronts IMO except for sound.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*

agreed!!


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
they are a good charger as long as they are taken care of 

Yeah, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Sergio Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sergio Syncro* »_I'd personally ditch that Vr6 and switch to a 1.8T engine since that VR6 is very heavy

A 1.8T is about 15 lbs lighter than a VR. That sure is saving a ton of weight.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
A 1.8T is about 15 lbs lighter than a VR. That sure is saving a ton of weight.









Umm...where did you come up with that figure?


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

I have a hard time believing that, but do add all the extra weight of the bracketry, charger, extra lines, piping, etc compared to the 1.8T which is already equiped with all the stuff.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (vwsleeper447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsleeper447* »_ i dont want to over boost my engine.


i have heard that the vr6 sucks in more air N/A than it would with a g60 attached.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

G60 charger would probably make it slower


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (rocco858488)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco858488* »_One word, Lysholm!!! 22psi


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (rocco858488)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco858488* »_One word, Lysholm!!! 22psi


Ha Ha Ha Ha......Three Words...Belt slipping junk.....Three more words....Get a turbo.............To all the supercharger folks......Why spend more money for less performance??
And Don't say reliability...because it's complete BS......


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Why spend more money for less performance

Same reason people bolt a GT28RS onto a 1.8 20V engine when a Supercharged (lysohlm) version gives you the same max power output with a MUCH healthier power curve.
"Buy what you want,build what you want then race what you want"


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Same reason people bolt a GT28RS onto a 1.8 20V engine when a Supercharged (lysohlm) version gives you the same max power output with a MUCH healthier power curve.
"Buy what you want,build what you want then race what you want"



True..........I should stay off the Vortex when I'm angry.........But that is not very often








Be different people...if it works...you will be the first...if it sucks you can inform others of the suckingness of it


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_

Ha Ha Ha Ha......Three Words...Belt slipping junk.....Three more words....Get a turbo.............To all the supercharger folks......Why spend more money for less performance??
And Don't say reliability...because it's complete BS......


an sc is more reliable then a turbo car I know of 4 people that have an aftermarket turbo on there car and every time the turn the key it is different. some times it runs great but other times it does not run 100 %. as for my sc every time i turn the key it runs the same great. Also you will NEVER have to wander is my waste gate going to fail . Not saying that a turbo have more whp it does if you want huge whp. BUT the sc is a great thing that works well all the time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_an sc is more reliable then a turbo car I know of 4 people that have an aftermarket turbo on there car and every time the turn the key it is different.

This has to be the dumbest myth I have ever heard.Every single argument its the same thing...
"turbocharged cars are not reliable"








Well guess what,I know of 134,794 people that have an aftermarket turbo on there car and every time they turn the key,a smile comes to their face.
Invest the time & money into any project and it will last.Build a turbocharged car with a budget of $500US and dont expect miracles.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well guess what,I know of 134,794 people that have an aftermarket turbo on there car and every time they turn the key,a smile comes to their face.
.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This has to be the dumbest myth I have ever heard.Every single argument its the same thing...
"turbocharged cars are not reliable"








Well guess what,I know of 134,794 people that have an aftermarket turbo on there car and every time they turn the key,a smile comes to their face.
Invest the time & money into any project and it will last.Build a turbocharged car with a budget of $500US and don't expect miracles.

well that's ok you can think what you want to me all as i know is the more parts you need to add to a kit the more probs you will run into and where did you pull the 134,794







That you personally now from your butt. any way it is just me thought you don't have to get your panties in a bunch!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
well that's ok you can think what you want to me all as i know is the more parts you need to add to a kit the more probs you will run into and where did you pull the 134,794







That you personally now from your butt. any way it is just me thought you don't have to get your panties in a bunch!! 

And all that money on a supercharged VR6 for 250 hp....Seems like you don't get the same HP per dollar with a supercharger...again that's just me.
Cheers people...I'm off to embarrass people with the 8v...Happy Holiday


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
And all that money on a supercharged VR6 for 250 hp....Seems like you don't get the same HP per dollar with a supercharger...again that's just me.
Cheers people...I'm off to embarrass people with the 8v...Happy Holiday





































Yes you are right about that you get more hp with less money for a turbo i just wanted something that i would not have to f with all the time that is y i went with a sc and with the c2 kit love it


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (spooln6)*

The G60 charger wouldn't put out enough boost, plain and simple. A standard BBM lysholm kit will not push 22psi into a VR6. the BBM lysholm charger is an autorotor SR2 compressor which puts out .59, .76, or .89 liters/rev, which would be nowhere near 22psi, even with a 50mm pulley and the charger spinning at 18,000rpm. If you want a screw compressor for a VR6, then get either an autorotor SR3 or MX model, as these have alot higher CFM numbers then the SR2, which then brings up the problem of fitting one of those particular compressors under the already crowded hood of a VR6 car.


_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 7:07 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: vr6- can you use a g60 supercharger (kenny_blankenship)*

Not big enough......


----------

